# when u find birds everywhere



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bende this morning at 6.40 during our off leash hike before mom goes to work. There is this spot which he loves spending time and he becomes very birdy there. Love watching him.


----------



## lebanesemommy (Jul 13, 2018)

awww! I really need to introduce my 8 month old to birds ASAP!!!! sweet dog


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

8 months is a great age to get started on birds. and as i saw from your other post her recall is great, that is key on the field, very good job.
we have done several things with Bende and he has loved all activities, but nothing compares to the joy when he can smell birds. tail wagging with the jitterbug move makes me want to be out on the field with him every day.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis has always been very birdy, one of his first retrieves at 9 months old


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I just love the WHV face, it just fits their personality so well....

Anyways, AJ and I returned from the woods of Vermont this weekend, and with the leaves down, a chill in the air....the pheasants and quail were easy to spot and flush.....I was going to say they were like "Sitting ducks" but that's so.....Labradorean.

There's no season like the autumn...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

gingerling said:


> I just love the WHV face, it just fits their personality so well....
> 
> Anyways, AJ and I returned from the woods of Vermont this weekend, and with the leaves down, a chill in the air....the pheasants and quail were easy to spot and flush.....I was going to say they were like "Sitting ducks" but that's so.....Labradorean.
> 
> There's no season like the autumn...


this is the terrain I work my dogs, autumn is special ...winter can be very very bleak, and cold, but still stunning


----------



## mtnbkr (Jul 12, 2018)

Gorgeous! What fun!!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

In Texas every season is great for outdoors with V`s. Fall thru early spring birds and lots of hiking, spring till fall swimming and dock diving. They are happy to jump into the water even during the winter, just the humans aren`t. Hardly any time to preserve the couch potato image


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

harrigab said:


> this is the terrain I work my dogs, autumn is special ...winter can be very very bleak, and cold, but still stunning


Hey, looks like Vermont, I thought it was you.....

We're not much for summer as much as the other 3 seasons...maybe it's the time we were born (Oct. and Jan.), souls synch with the season of their birth.

Winter up here is..magic 

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/30/63/51/30635148ee32685f835a45a9894614f1.jpg


----------

